# I did not get into the apprenticeship...



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes. My friend did not make it first time around either. Get a job with an electrical supply distributer. My friend got a job at a local supply house doing deliveries, he got to learn the material, and got to see many types of construction sites. It was an easy in for him after he worked there for about a year.

Dont give up - Just keep on pushing and you will get in!

Good luck,

~Matt


----------



## lowwwwwi (Jun 10, 2008)

Just bummed since I'm 29 and feeling old, feeling pressure to get started. Thanks for the advice! I think I might try and get into the residential, even though lower pay, it would be a foot in.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I would keep applying, try another local. What type of work are you currently doing?


----------



## lowwwwwi (Jun 10, 2008)

general office type of work, so I think my lack of construction experience may have done me in even though I received a good oral interview score. Wouldn't I have to be a resident in the area of the other locals to be accepted?


----------



## the_full_monty (Aug 2, 2008)

no there are guys in my local (LU 102) that live in lu 400 and 456 areas. i myself live in a different area then my local covers


----------



## lowwwwwi (Jun 10, 2008)

Do you know much about the #164 local ? My cousin advised me to check there for the tela data program


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

Go back to your JATC and ask about working unindentured. Thats where you make the same as a first year but your not in school yet. That would allow you to work the trade and meet some folks who can put in a good word for you next year.

Many locals seem to like to have a person work this one year first.


----------



## the_full_monty (Aug 2, 2008)

LU 164 has most of the good work in north jersey. there bench moves pretty fast for the most part. give them a shot what do you have to lose.


----------



## joeyuk (Feb 27, 2008)

I am with 164 and right now we have about 200 people on book 1. Which is crazy because it usually is a walk thru this time of year. Alot of work is in the pipes so I know things will be getting much better. 

Here is a page from our local newsletter, the KILOGRAM









Here is another.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Keep on trying. I just barely got in after handing in an application last October. I had a first interview and didn't get in and waited and waited. I got some experience and talked to the training director asking if there was anything I could do to get into school before summer was over and he said to come in for a second interview. 

They seemed really interested in me and the fact I had been so persistent but got a letter saying there weren't any positions open due to lack of work but that I stood a good chance getting in once worked picked up. The non union contractor I worked for met with the union committee to talk about solar power (I am assuming because its new on the commercial/industrial side in our area and that is what he specializes in) and he was kind enough to put in a good word for me. I got a letter about a week later and I start next week. Trust me it was a lot of work and phone calls on my end and I am sure some luck.:whistling2:

Best advice I can give is show them you are interested by getting some experience and keep calling to check to see where you are on the list to start. Hopefully down the road you can get another interview and come back and wow them. It seemed to work for me but I will say I feel like I caught a big break.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Take a job in an open shop.


----------



## the_full_monty (Aug 2, 2008)

brian john said:


> Take a job in an open shop.


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! scaby scaberson!


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

the_full_monty said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! scaby scaberson!


that's Scabby McScaberson to you....actually that's MR. Scabby McScaberson to you...


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

Try to get in unindentured and apply to other locals, if not work non-union and reapply as soon as you can.


----------



## ljwunder (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah see if you get on unindentured.

I worked unindentured for two months before I got into the program.

It helped because:

1) Letter of recommendation from owner.
2) Experience.
3) Those hours count...to the state and possibly to the JATC.

After being indentured for a year I was able to apply for credit for my unindentured hours. They approved the hours and I moved up a step two months early.


----------



## lowwwwwi (Jun 10, 2008)

Do you get paid for unindentured?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

lowwwwwi said:


> Do you get paid for unindentured?


 
Sure do.


----------



## europamo (Jul 21, 2008)

Here at Local 26, we were told that out of 3000 applicants 1000 were selected this year. I know there were 3 days of seperate orientations for the most recent applicants .


----------



## mrpacijr (Jan 17, 2008)

In order to get a job unindentured what should I do? Just call my local I applied at ask? Just wondering..seems like a good move


----------

